# Mold inhibiting paint



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

In our future new home, the inspector found some "black growth" in the attic between a few roof joists on the plywood sheathing. Maybe three bays. Nothing real serious, but still.

The inspector recommended an outfit on the Cape that would remove and then coat with a specialty paint that would prohibit the growth of new bacteria, and give a warranty.

The owners opted to have Serv-pro remove but they offer no warranty. I'm fully expecting that Serv-Pro won't apply any other coating.

I've used Z's Perma-White with great results, but I have a feeling there are stronger more better coatings than the typical home brews.

anyone?


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

daArch said:


> In our future new home, the inspector found some "black growth" in the attic between a few roof joists on the plywood sheathing. Maybe three bays. Nothing real serious, but still.
> 
> The inspector recommended an outfit on the Cape that would remove and then coat with a specialty paint that would prohibit the growth of new bacteria, and give a warranty.
> 
> ...


California has recently added a complete mold remediation line to their storm system. It includes everything from cleaning, killing, and also has mold barriers and mold resistant top coat. As is their practice, it has the highest level of active ingredients allowed by the EPA, so I doubt if there is anything that surpasses it in performance. You might want to check it out. Just pop in the plant and tell them PACman sent you. (I'm sure that will leave them scratching their heads.)


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

Thank you, you know I'd prefer to keep my money in this state.

I will look into it and make sure it's appropriate for quasi-interior application.


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

daArch said:


> Thank you, you know I'd prefer to keep my money in this state.
> 
> I will look into it and make sure it's appropriate for quasi-interior application.


It is fine for interior applications. They use a hydrogen peroxide cleaner instead of the nastier smelling bleaching type cleaners.


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

Since I'm not selling it to you directly I think I can post a link.
www.stormmoldandmildew.com


----------



## journeymanPainter (Feb 26, 2014)

I had mold in my townhouse attic when I bought it. Washed with hot water, bleach, and tsp. Let it sit for a few days to dry, then I sprayed it with an oil primer, and top coated it. No more mold, and that was almost 5 years ago


----------



## lilpaintchic (Jul 9, 2014)

Microban. Ordered online.or found at a janitorial supply house. Used it all the time in restoration work.clean what can be cleaned and Spray it on with a garden sprayer or squirt bottle get it pretty wet and let it dry out. That will kill the spores. safe and effective bleach alternative used in hospitals, schools,etc. Then you can add a mildewcide to whatever coating you want and coat it. No one will see it so it isn't necessary to 2 step prime then paint. A question I have though: where is the moisture that is causing the mold coming from? It's 1 thing to remedy the symptom, it is another to remedy the problem. My guess is poor ventilation or a leak...no idea without more info though...


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

lilpaintchic said:


> Microban. Ordered online.Spray it on with a garden sprayer or squirt bottle get it pretty wet and let it dry out. That will kill the spores. safe and effective bleach alternative used in hospitals, schools,etc. A question I have though, is where is the moisture that is causing the mold coming from? It's 1 thing to remedy the symptom, it is another to remedy the problem. My guess is poor ventilation or a leak...no idea without more info though...



Don't know the cause. There is roof vent and peak vents. The 2nd floor AC air handler is in the attic. There was some mold directly above it but also at the other end of the attic. Attic is really a crawl space. The mold was on the non-sunny side.


----------



## SemiproJohn (Jul 29, 2013)

lilpaintchic said:


> Microban. Ordered online.or found at a janitorial supply house. Used it all the time in restoration work.clean what can be cleaned and Spray it on with a garden sprayer or squirt bottle get it pretty wet and let it dry out. That will kill the spores. safe and effective bleach alternative used in hospitals, schools,etc. Then you can add a mildewcide to whatever coating you want and coat it. No one will see it so it isn't necessary to 2 step prime then paint. A question I have though: where is the moisture that is causing the mold coming from? It's 1 thing to remedy the symptom, it is another to remedy the problem. My guess is poor ventilation or a leak...no idea without more info though...


I've never heard of Microban. Thanks for the heads up. I imagine it doesn't have as strong a shock to the olfactory sense as does bleach.


----------



## lilpaintchic (Jul 9, 2014)

SemiproJohn said:


> I've never heard of Microban. Thanks for the heads up. I imagine it doesn't have as strong a shock to the olfactory sense as does bleach.


It's actually pleasant smelling. You can spray it on carpet, upholstery, whatever. It has no bleach so it won't harm surfaces. Great stuff! Here in the pnw we have a lot of mold, mildew and water....lots and lots of water...lol


----------



## lilpaintchic (Jul 9, 2014)

daArch said:


> Don't know the cause. There is roof vent and peak vents. The 2nd floor AC air handler is in the attic. There was some mold directly above it but also at the other end of the attic. Attic is really a crawl space. The mold was on the non-sunny side.


Probably has something to do with that (ac handler) if it produces any kind of condensation. Even the smallest amount. The lumber sucks up and retains the moisture in the air like a sponge in those areas. I'm thinking primarily above the unit. Not sure about the other side...dehumidifier would likely work wonders up there, or an exhaust fan....definitely check for leaking though. It shouldn't be like that.


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

lilpaintchic said:


> Microban. Ordered online.or found at a janitorial supply house. Used it all the time in restoration work.clean what can be cleaned and Spray it on with a garden sprayer or squirt bottle get it pretty wet and let it dry out. That will kill the spores. safe and effective bleach alternative used in hospitals, schools,etc. Then you can add a mildewcide to whatever coating you want and coat it. No one will see it so it isn't necessary to 2 step prime then paint. A question I have though: where is the moisture that is causing the mold coming from? It's 1 thing to remedy the symptom, it is another to remedy the problem. My guess is poor ventilation or a leak...no idea without more info though...


California is the only paint brand that uses the Microban product in their paint. Superscrub is the only one that they have licensing that allows them to put the Microban label on the can, but any of their paint lines uses their products. They are the strongest anti-microbial additives allowed by the EPA for residential, diy paints.

At least as of last summer. There could be something better now but I haven't been made aware of it.


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

daArch said:


> Don't know the cause. There is roof vent and peak vents. The 2nd floor AC air handler is in the attic. There was some mold directly above it but also at the other end of the attic. Attic is really a crawl space. The mold was on the non-sunny side.


Any plumbing or conduit running on that side? Could be condensation or a small roof leak travelling down some conduit.


----------



## Delta Painting (Apr 27, 2010)

PACman said:


> California is the only paint brand that uses the Microban product in their paint. Superscrub is the only one that they have licensing that allows them to put the Microban label on the can, but any of their paint lines uses their products. They are the strongest anti-microbial additives allowed by the EPA for residential, diy paints.
> 
> At least as of last summer. There could be something better now but I haven't been made aware of it.



I think you are mistakin PAC.... My suppler offer's Microban in a line I use it all the time in bath rooms laundry rooms ect...

https://www.olearypaint.com/products/microbanmsds.php


----------



## Delta Painting (Apr 27, 2010)

Bill I use this no odor :

http://www.concrobium.com/


----------



## lilpaintchic (Jul 9, 2014)

lilpaintchic said:


> Microban. Ordered online.or found at a janitorial supply house. Used it all the time in restoration work.clean what can be cleaned and Spray it on with a garden sprayer or squirt bottle get it pretty wet and let it dry out. That will kill the spores. safe and effective bleach alternative used in hospitals, schools,etc. Then you can add a mildewcide to whatever coating you want and coat it. No one will see it so it isn't necessary to 2 step prime then paint. A question I have though: where is the moisture that is causing the mold coming from? It's 1 thing to remedy the symptom, it is another to remedy the problem. My guess is poor ventilation or a leak...no idea without more info though...


As far as a coating goes, I'd look through some mistints (usually about $10-15 ish)at your local paint store and grab a satin exterior product...just a thought....I was curious about your situation and Google it. Seems like a pretty common problem. It'll be a maintenance item, that's for sure.


----------



## Ric (Oct 26, 2011)

PACman said:


> California is the only paint brand that uses the Microban product in their paint. Superscrub is the only one that they have licensing that allows them to put the Microban label on the can, but any of their paint lines uses their products. They are the strongest anti-microbial additives allowed by the EPA for residential, diy paints.
> 
> At least as of last summer. There could be something better now but I haven't been made aware of it.


Actually PAC, that's not entirely true...Both Davis Frost (Davis Paints of Va.) and Sherwin are both licensed by Microban and so stated on their website. Matter-o-fact, they're the only paint companies mentioned in their building product partners - at least through 2010(?), paint manufacturers wishing to claim Microban as one of their paint's active components had to pay a licensing fee to Davis Frost Paints (that may have changed over the last 5 years or so)...

Regardless, Microban is a great antimicrobial, though I'm not sure microban containing products are designed for application direct to affected surfaces - without some sort of direct remediation prior...


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

Ric said:


> Actually PAC, that's not entirely true...Both Davis Frost (Davis Paints of Va.) and Sherwin are both licensed by Microban and so stated on their website. Matter-o-fact, they're the only paint companies mentioned in their building product partners - at least through 2010(?), paint manufacturers wishing to claim Microban as one of their paint's active components had to pay a licensing fee to Davis Frost Paints (that may have changed over the last 5 years or so)...
> 
> Regardless, Microban is a great antimicrobial, though I'm not sure microban containing products are designed for application direct to affected surfaces - without some sort of direct remediation prior...


Are they licensed to use the Microban products or licensed to display the Microban logo on their cans?


----------



## Ric (Oct 26, 2011)

PACman said:


> Are they licensed to use the Microban products or licensed to display the Microban logo on their cans?


Well...both. The microban products are woven into the construction of Davis Frost products as an integral part of the coating, and may absolutely display the microban logo. But then, so can...

HIrshfeld Paints
Sentinel Products
O'Learys Paint
Davis Frost Paints
Sherwin Williams
Diamond Vogel
JFB Hart Coatings
Taubmans
California Paints
...and this is only a partial list...I don't think Microban is quite as "exclusive" as they once were - perhaps due to the damage done by the proposed boycott of products containing Triclosan components - and nervous manufacturer's response to this sudden notoriety.


----------



## NACE (May 16, 2008)

Contact www.fiberlock.com. Used their cleaners and coatings with excellent results after we got obliterated by Hurricane Sandy. Boston sales rep and their staff are extraordinarily knowledgeable about mold remediation.


----------



## pacific paint (Nov 21, 2015)

Hello check out Zinsser mold killing primer It is a new product kinda pricey Best of luck


----------

